# Paramedics on CO ski patrols?



## wildmed (Apr 26, 2012)

I know we are at the tail end of ski season but i was just a fleeting thought..which ski resorts in CO have paramedic (ALS) pro patrol positions ? Id be interested in working as a patroller in the not so busy MR season but I've never really been able to find much information on the scope used at different resorts?  I wouldn't be looking to try out until next season ( for employment in 13' season) but it couldn't hurt to get some info!


----------



## Tigger (Apr 26, 2012)

Most large areas have them. Aspen resorts, Vail Resorts, and Steamboat all have at least one on at all times. Steamboat also has a rotation of MDs that get free season passes in exchange for carrying a radio. They aren't patrollers, they just respond at the patrols request.

I reckon most areas are not actively seeking them out but I could be wrong. The one I met in Steamboat was a full time FF/Medic that just liked to ski and pulled a shift a week.


----------



## Rosshole (May 2, 2012)

Most pro patrollers are Senior OEC trained...  and starting pay at Breck is around $9.50 an hour.  Some are medics and EMT's, but mostly not.


----------



## MedicBender (May 4, 2012)

I had a chance to speak with a couple ski patrol guys when I was skiing in Vail last time. They are OEC trained, and they mentioned there are a couple paramedics that work in the area. He said their main function is providing pain management to assist with getting patients down the mountain.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 5, 2012)

MedicBender said:


> I had a chance to speak with a couple ski patrol guys when I was skiing in Vail last time. They are OEC trained, and they mentioned there are a couple paramedics that work in the area. He said their main function is providing pain management to assist with getting patients down the mountain.



That's what our medics that work as pro patrollers are for. 

If I play my cards right I'll be up there with them next year. 

Once they start providing ALS care they go on the clock with their EMS agency since the mountain doesn't have medical direction. They operate under their agency's protocols. 

Can't comment on CO specifically, sorry. I do know that here they want experience in EMS, affiliation with 1 of 2 agencies, as well as pro patrol experience before they will consider you for ALS Patrol.


----------



## MedicBender (May 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Once they start providing ALS care they go on the clock with their EMS agency since the mountain doesn't have medical direction. They operate under their agencies protocols



Does the medics agency have an agreement with the mountain? That seems like a goofy way to go about it.


----------



## Devil doc (May 19, 2012)

Devil dolphin


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 20, 2012)

MedicBender said:


> Does the medics agency have an agreement with the mountain? That seems like a goofy way to go about it.



Yes they do. 

I was mistaken, the mountain has a medical director and BLS protocols. When the medic decides to start ALS care he or she then switches to their agency's protocols. 

I guess it was less red tape to make it through doing it that way than writing ALS protocols for the mountain itself.


----------



## flhtci01 (May 20, 2012)

Most of the areas have already had their tryouts for next season.  Check with the individual patrols for their respective requirements.


----------



## jwk (May 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> I was mistaken, the mountain has a medical director and BLS protocols. When the medic decides to start ALS care he or she then switches to their agency's protocols.
> 
> I guess it was less red tape to make it through doing it that way than writing ALS protocols for the mountain itself.



Do they do that with their agency's knowledge and consent?


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 6, 2012)

interesting...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 6, 2012)

jwk said:


> Do they do that with their agency's knowledge and consent?



Yes. They have a Pyxis machine at the mountain along with a full set of ALS gear.

I'm not really seeing how this is so difficult to understand. (directed at everyone, not singling you out jwk) It's easier for them to operate under protocols that are already established rather than the mountain having to jump through hoops writing an entire set of ALS protocols and getting them approved by the state.


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 10, 2012)

rob, wasn't this in jems or ems world last year, i feel like I have read about your ski patrol in one of the magazines.

edit: Found it, for all those interested the article is below.

http://www.emsworld.com/article/10364382/bringing-als-to-the-mountain


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2012)

That's correct. I'm not an ALS patroller at this point. Previous pro ski patrol experience and a full time medic now.  Trying to get into the program but we will see how it goes. I'm gonna need some new boots and sticks though, mine are pretty well thrashed.

That's about all I'll say since that makes it pretty easy to figure out who I am and where I work if people hadn't figured it out already.


----------

